# Brothers first buck with bow



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Brother has passed up some great deer this year out near Mcfaddin and this weekend he hunted at one of our places here in Inez and decided to stick an arrow in a unique buck he was a main frame eight with and extra point then has a point protruding from middle of skull he made a fairly decent shot as this boy practices nearly every day anyhow, shooting 3 blade muzzy with 1 3/16" cut diameter shot this deer around 730 and gave him a good 45 mins before trying to trail him or anything of that nature got on the blood and followed from specs to heavy blood off and on over 600 yards and jumped the deer so they left him be for an hour and a half after the wait they tried again assuming he was dead but again jumped the deer and he crossed into neighbors property at this point they were lost on what to do and thought it was over so I drove over to the property and talked to him they showed me where he crossed the fence and I called one of our local gamewardens John Kocian he road out got the details then approached neighbors for us as they have an electric gate he told them the scoop and they granted us permission to go by foot only no ATVs or tracking dog which I was fixing to bring in any way trailed it into there property about 250 yards and lost blood cause it had dried up quickly in sun after doing numerous circles where we left off they were thinking it was a bad shot and deer was gonna be way farther or not dead so they were aborting it kinda and I kept looking saying if I was a deer where would I go and after retracking my original path I found him under a large oak in some yupons, bad part was we didn't find this deer until 2 pm and was cleaned right away and put on ice I'm still not sure if the meat is good or not any opinions on that part would be great, all in all he was very happy we found his first bow buck and definetly will not forget it I just told him part of hunting still cannot believe myself he made it as far as he did 1000 yards possibly more but who knows appreciate our local gamewarden talking to land owner other wise it would have not been recovered with the little info we had here's a few pics he's not huge but definetly unique and memorable !
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Shot ended up being slightly back but have seen way worse ! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Right on bud, nice buck! Congrats to your brother.


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

Very cool buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Thanks guys was proud of him myself, hated that it had to be so difficult finding it but makes for a heck of a memory lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Sounds like the deer may have been dead for 3 hours or so. I would say the meat is still good.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Well its iced down good and will be for 3 days or so and looks good so its gonna make sausage ! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Shot was back some....as in gut? Had to miss lungs completely for it to go that far. Good job on the follow up by all!!


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

Curious about the shot. Was it a pass thru? No lung damage? Doesn't look to far back.

Nice Deer. Way to stick with it


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Was not gut shut actually damaged lungs a little I've hit deer there and seen them go 30 yards so it stumped me !

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Lol new one for me and yes complete pass thru we had arrow blood looked good on it 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

that unicorn horn is cool!


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

neat looking deer. glad y'all were able to recover him. shot doesn't look all that bad to me.....that deer must have had something to live for!


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Thanks again and yes he was on a mission, with the doe maybe lol and adrenaline.... That the first we have killed there with a point coming out of middle of skull I was wondering how long its been there surely he doesn't shed that point ? Doesn't have a base like regular horns, will make a neat skull mount tho.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Tell your bro congrats...


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Congrats to your brother...that is a unique buck!!

Shot doesn't look that bad. Should have caught lungs and liver and been dead before he started tracking. Was it a brand new never been fired "shaving sharp" broadhead???


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Yes sir brand new never used 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Great story and pictures.. Them deer are tough and I'm glad that he found that deer. I have never seen one like that ever. Congrats to everyone involved.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Thanks appreciate it we usually won't give up on finding an animal unless we just know that its not gonna be a possible recovery ! Me and my brothers were brought up shooting deer with a Remington 222 in the neck or usually right behind the ear taught to drop them where they stood no one in the family ever bowhunted and I decided I wanted to do it at 14 or so and that's when I was addicted of course I was limited to stands as my family didn't really agree with bow hunting but I set up stands and hunted where I could and now I've got my own two leases and several family property's to hunt if I'd like and now my 5 year old is just itching to shoot a deer I keep telling her one more year lol..... Moral is we werent ever used to tracking a deer so when we do have to we usually go to the full extent and don't stop easy. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Pretty Buck and first class way to talk to the neighbors and warden to retrieve it. good work.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

That counts as a spike. One unbranched antler. Lol. Awesome buck! Congrats to your brother.


----------

